# Roof support structure concern



## Mike6467 (May 3, 2017)

I am no builder by trade but having been up in the attic of our new home I have noticed some things that don't seem quite right.  

For about 2/3 of our home manufactured trusses were used for the roof structure.  The trusses are solid and are connected with the standard connector plates at the joints.   My concern comes where the same roof line goes over a bonus room.  The bonus room runs perpendicular to the main roof ridge line.

There is a transition from the standard manufactured truss to what appears to two laminated beams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  These beams run the remaining 1/3 of the roof line.  At the start of this beam the rafters are just nailed into the side of the beam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .   It seems this would not meet code for withstanding an earthquake like a manufactured truss with the plates.  The other concern is the support of the beam and rafters.  It is supported by free standing 2x4's that are then nailed at the base to the ridge sheathing of the bonus room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Does this meet current construction code for my area?

Many Thanks,
Michael


----------



## cda (May 3, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (May 3, 2017)

If you are not a paying member sometimes you cann post pictures.

Some turn the pictures into links and post them


----------



## cda (May 3, 2017)

I am not into structural,, but  


Well should have been designed by someone that knew what they were doing.

And if in an area with inspectors, inspected and passed


----------



## tmurray (May 4, 2017)

Michael, put your pictures on dropbox or flickr and post the links here so we can get a better idea of your question.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 4, 2017)

With no pictures it hard to decipher the issues, but some times the right amount of nails, type of nails in the proper location provides an adequate and code compliant attachment.

Nails may have been required to be a certain type like common's and a certain length like 20's meeting shear strength requirements. 

Or could be missing the buckets (joist hangers). Refer to truss drawings for attachment requirements.


----------



## Mike6467 (May 5, 2017)

tmurray said:


> Michael, put your pictures on dropbox or flickr and post the links here so we can get a better idea of your question.


Hello, so this site allowed my to attach a dropbox url for the photos.  From Chrome all you need to do is right click over where it shows a picture with  next to it.  It will  then open in a separate window and you can view.  Let me know if that does not work and I will post another way.

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## JCraver (May 5, 2017)

I still don't see any pics, nor any link to get to them..


----------



## Mark K (May 5, 2017)

While I cannot say for say for sure based on the limited information I doubt that this type of construction causes a problem with the ability of your house to resist earthquake forces.

You are probably better served by having an engineer look at your house if this is a real concern.


----------



## ICE (May 5, 2017)

Do you get a lot of earthquakes in Utah?


----------



## Mike6467 (May 10, 2017)

JCraver said:


> I still don't see any pics, nor any link to get to them..



Sorry about that, here are the pic drop box links in order as there were reference in the original message.  Yes, my concern is structurally for an event that would be rare like an earthquake but we also get a fair amount of load on it from heavy snow storms. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ch9fcyfbwi3k7hm/IMG_1438.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bl92n46yv2hr24z/IMG_1436.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j5idn7v1udl8p4d/IMG_1435.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0odk9yhvmjcxwi3/IMG_1440.JPG?dl=0


----------



## cda (May 10, 2017)

Looks like something I would do


----------



## MtnArch (May 11, 2017)

It appears to be standard "stick" framing which normally doesn't require metal brackets, though there should be some horizontal collar ties to keep the rafters from spreading.


----------



## my250r11 (May 11, 2017)

I would not except the beam being supported buy the ties, would need bear on the 2X or have a approved hanger with correct fasteners.


----------

